# Walleye kill?



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I am heading to lake cumberland saturday for a week and was going to try and target some eyes in between fishing for striper. I was reading on some of the cumberland sites that there was a significant amount of dead walleye. After the rains of hurricane Ivan hit water levels rose on the lake causing a lack of oxygen at the tempature and depth levels the walleyes were at. Apparently large numbers of walleye suffocated. Has anyone ever heard of or experienced anything like this happening before?


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

would think it was something else usally a fish will move it is uncomfortable post a few of the reports id like to read some of them im not saying there wrong or any thing


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

here is the web address for one article, I'll try to find the one that listed water temps as a possible reason.
http://www.outdoorcentral.com/mc/pr/04/09/24a2a.asp


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks for posting it


----------

